
The start of seeing ads in your terminal - ckipp
https://github.com/standard/standard/issues/1381
======
luckylion
Next up: sending system metrics back to a server to allow for better ads.
"Wouldn't you rather see an ad that's useful for you? See, you really should
allow us to scan your files and transmit them to our servers".

------
kup0
The plague of advertising will always find a new home to infect.

